# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  लग्न भाव में पाँच ग्रहों की युति - उपद्रवी भीड़ या प्रबुद्ध पञ्चायत?

## FundayMoon

प्यारे दोस्तों, 


आप सभी बुद्धिमान और ज्योतिष विज्ञान के ज्ञाता हैं - ऐसा समझकर मैं आप से इस प्रस्तुत कुण्डली का विश्लेषण करने का आग्रह करती हूँ। 
मेरे लिए यह कुण्डली अभी तक "जटिल" तथा "भ्रामक" रहा है। इस पर आपकी टिपण्णी तथा विचार साझा करने का अनुग्रह करें। 




धन्यवाद!
Funday Moon

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> प्यारे दोस्तों, 
> 
> 
> आप सभी बुद्धिमान और ज्योतिष विज्ञान के ज्ञाता हैं - ऐसा समझकर मैं आप से इस प्रस्तुत कुण्डली का विश्लेषण करने का आग्रह करती हूँ। 
> मेरे लिए यह कुण्डली अभी तक "जटिल" तथा "भ्रामक" रहा है। इस पर आपकी टिपण्णी तथा विचार साझा करने का अनुग्रह करें। 
> 
> 
> 
> धन्यवाद!
> Funday Moon


कोई भी 'बुद्धिमान और ज्योतिष विज्ञान का ज्ञाता' सम्पूर्ण जन्मविवरण के बिना सिर्फ़ लग्न कुण्डली के आधार पर फलादेश करने की मूर्खता नहीं करेगा।

सटीक फलदेश के लिए षोड़शवर्ग, अष्टकवर्ग, भावचलित, ग्रहबल, भावबल, के०पी० पद्धति की आवश्यकता पड़ती है।

धन्यवाद।

चलिए छोड़िए। ये बताइए- सितम्बर 2013 में अपनी कुण्डली आपने दिखवाई थी, उसका 'कुण्डली देखन शुल्क' अभी तक आपने जमा नहीं किया है। शीघ्रतापूर्वक पुराना बकाया देने की कृपा करें, नहीं तो अनीता जी से शिकायत कर दी जाएगी।

----------


## FundayMoon

आपकी टिपण्णी के लिए धन्यवाद! रजत जी, आपने जो विवरण कहा है उनका मिल पाना संभव नहीं है। मैं क्षमाप्रार्थी हूँ!
आपने कहा की मैंने सितम्बर २०१३ में अपनी कुण्डली दिखवाई थी, लेकिन जहाँ तक मुझे याद है, मैं तो इसी वर्ष पिछले माह अक्टूबर में "विचार मंच" की सदस्या बनी हूँ। :O




> कोई भी 'बुद्धिमान और ज्योतिष विज्ञान का ज्ञाता' सम्पूर्ण जन्मविवरण के बिना सिर्फ़ लग्न कुण्डली के आधार पर फलादेश करने की मूर्खता नहीं करेगा।
> 
> सटीक फलदेश के लिए षोड़शवर्ग, अष्टकवर्ग, भावचलित, ग्रहबल, भावबल, के०पी० पद्धति की आवश्यकता पड़ती है।
> 
> धन्यवाद।
> 
> चलिए छोड़िए। ये बताइए- सितम्बर 2013 में अपनी कुण्डली आपने दिखवाई थी, उसका 'कुण्डली देखन शुल्क' अभी तक आपने जमा नहीं किया है। शीघ्रतापूर्वक पुराना बकाया देने की कृपा करें, नहीं तो अनीता जी से शिकायत कर दी जाएगी।

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> आपकी टिपण्णी के लिए धन्यवाद! रजत जी, आपने जो विवरण कहा है उनका मिल पाना संभव नहीं है। मैं क्षमाप्रार्थी हूँ!
> आपने कहा की मैंने सितम्बर २०१३ में अपनी कुण्डली दिखवाई थी, लेकिन जहाँ तक मुझे याद है, मैं तो इसी वर्ष पिछले माह अक्टूबर में "विचार मंच" की सदस्या बनी हूँ। :O


हमने कब कहा- पिछ्ले माह अक्टूबर में यहाँ की सदस्या नहीं बनीं? मिल्की-वे के सबसे बड़े राइटर रजत वाइनर एक ही नाम से अन्तर्जाल में हर जगह भटकते हैं। यह दूसरी जगह का किस्सा और उधार है। तब आपका नाम दूसरा था, फिर भी उधार वाले चाहे जितना रूप बदल लें, पहचान ही लिए जाते हैं। हम यह नहीं कहते- कि आप 'कुण्डली देखन शुल्क' देने से इन्कार कर रहीं थीं। दरअसल आप नगद की जगह फल और मेवा देकर शुल्क अदा करना चाहती थीं और हमें यह मंजूर नहीं था। हर जगह नगद की जगह हम फल और मेवा स्वीकार करने लगें तो हो चुका। पेट खराब हो जाएगा। एक ही जगह से फल और मेवा लेना ही बहुत होता है। महीने भर चलता है। इसीलिए फल और मेवा के रूप में 'कुण्डली देखन शुल्क' सिर्फ़ अनीता जी से ही स्वीकार करते हैं।

----------


## ashok-

किस कारण यह आप को जटिल तथा भ्रामक लगा सभंव हो तो विस्तार से बताये। अगर आपके पास हो तो इनका जन्म दिनांक समय आदि दे मैं प्रयास करूँगा कि आप के भ्रम को दूर कर सकूँ । धन्यवाद।

----------


## FundayMoon

> हमने कब कहा- पिछ्ले माह अक्टूबर में यहाँ की सदस्या नहीं बनीं? मिल्की-वे के सबसे बड़े राइटर रजत वाइनर एक ही नाम से अन्तर्जाल में हर जगह भटकते हैं। यह दूसरी जगह का किस्सा और उधार है। तब आपका नाम दूसरा था, फिर भी उधार वाले चाहे जितना रूप बदल लें, पहचान ही लिए जाते हैं। हम यह नहीं कहते- कि आप 'कुण्डली देखन शुल्क' देने से इन्कार कर रहीं थीं। दरअसल आप नगद की जगह फल और मेवा देकर शुल्क अदा करना चाहती थीं और हमें यह मंजूर नहीं था। हर जगह नगद की जगह हम फल और मेवा स्वीकार करने लगें तो हो चुका। पेट खराब हो जाएगा। एक ही जगह से फल और मेवा लेना ही बहुत होता है। महीने भर चलता है। इसीलिए फल और मेवा के रूप में 'कुण्डली देखन शुल्क' सिर्फ़ अनीता जी से ही स्वीकार करते हैं।


आपकी बातें तो इस कुण्डली जैसी ही "जटिल" और "भ्रामक" हैं। २०१३ की यह बात मेरे स्मरण में नहीं आ रही है - इसके लिए मुझे क्षमाप्रार्थी हूँ रजत जी, लेकिन अगर याद आती है तो आपसे ज़रूर साझा करुँगी।  वैसे, Funday Moon मेरा नाम नहीं है इसलिए अगर आपको लगता है की २०१३ की उस बात का उल्लेख करने से मेरी प्रतिष्ठा (इसकी कितनी एहमियत है - मैं नहीं जानती) पर कोई आँच नहीं आएगी तो आपको जो उचित लगे वह कीजिए।

----------


## FundayMoon

> किस कारण यह आप को जटिल तथा भ्रामक लगा सभंव हो तो विस्तार से बताये। अगर आपके पास हो तो इनका जन्म दिनांक समय आदि दे मैं प्रयास करूँगा कि आप के भ्रम को दूर कर सकूँ । धन्यवाद।


आपके concern के लिए धन्यवाद! अशोक जी, इस वक़्त मेरे पास इतनी ही जानकारी है।  अगर आप इस कुण्डली में उल्लेखित जन्म के समय के ग्रह-स्थिति के आधार पर जागत के व्यक्तित्व का जो थोड़ा बहुत विश्लेषण कर सकें, ज़रूर साझा करें।

----------


## ashok-

ठीक है मैं जन्म तारीख और समय निकालकर आप को विस्तार से बता दूँगा ।इस समय व्यस्त हूँ। धन्यवाद।

----------


## ashok-

> आपके concern के लिए धन्यवाद! अशोक जी, इस वक़्त मेरे पास इतनी ही जानकारी है।  अगर आप इस कुण्डली में उल्लेखित जन्म के समय के ग्रह-स्थिति के आधार पर जागत के व्यक्तित्व का जो थोड़ा बहुत विश्लेषण कर सकें, ज़रूर साझा करें।


FundayMoon जी आपके दिए हुए कुंडली अनुसार जातक की ३६ + की उम्र होगी या ६६ + की उम्र होगी | इनके जन्म स्थान के पास कुआँ होगा | इनके सर के सामने के हिस्से में बाल कम होगे यानि कपाल का हिस्सा चौड़ा होगा | वैवाहिक जीवन अच्छा नही होगा| इनके मकान में दो या तीन परिवार एक साथ होगे या joint फैमली होगे | घर के सामने वाला रास्ता पूर्व से पश्चिम की ओर होगा |
पहले ऊपर लिखे बातो के बारे में बताये फिर आगे बताता हूँ | धन्यवाद |

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> आपकी बातें तो इस कुण्डली जैसी ही "जटिल" और "भ्रामक" हैं। २०१३ की यह बात मेरे स्मरण में नहीं आ रही है - इसके लिए मुझे क्षमाप्रार्थी हूँ रजत जी, लेकिन अगर याद आती है तो आपसे ज़रूर साझा करुँगी।  वैसे, Funday Moon मेरा नाम नहीं है इसलिए अगर आपको लगता है की २०१३ की उस बात का उल्लेख करने से मेरी प्रतिष्ठा (इसकी कितनी एहमियत है - मैं नहीं जानती) पर कोई आँच नहीं आएगी तो आपको जो उचित लगे वह कीजिए।


हमने कब कहा- आपका नाम फंडेमून है? हमारी बातें 'जटिल' और 'भ्रामक' सिर्फ उनके लिए लगती है जो मिल्की-वे के निवासी नहीं हैं।

अब आते हैं काम की बात पर। अब इतने सालों बाद एक कुण्डली लेकर इस मंच पर आई हो तो अवश्य कोई ज़रूरी बात होगी। ऐसे तो आओगी नहीं। जैसा कि अशोक जी ने बताया जातक 36+ या 66+ का हो सकता है। तो हम यह बता दें कि वर्ष 1950 में ग्रहों की यह स्थिति बन ही नहीं सकती थी, क्योंकि उस समय राहु मीन राशि में था। गणना के अनुसार ग्रहों की यह पंचायत वर्ष 1980 में बनी थी। और बारीकी से यदि देखा जाए तो यह कुंडली 21 से 23 मई 1980 के बीच की है और जन्म समय 11:40 AM से 1:10 PM के बीच का है, क्योंकि मई में ही सूर्य वृष राशि में रहता है और 21 मई से 23 मई के बीच चन्द्रमा सिंह राशि में था तथा सिंह लग्न उपरोक्त दिए गए समय के मध्य था। इस जानकारी से जन्म समय का तो अनुमान हो गया, किन्तु सटीक कुण्डली बना पाना नामुमकिन है। फिर भी इस कुण्डली से जो जानना चाहती हो वो साफ-साफ पूछे बगैर अशोक जी न बता पाएँगे। इसके लिए मिल्की-वे का ही कोई ज्योतिषी चाहिए।

ध्यान से सुनो- इस जातक की बुद्धि भ्रष्ट है। अहंकारी है। शीघ्र क्रोध आता है। जातक की रुचि खेल-कूद में जन्म से है। अतः जातक लम्बी कूद और ऊँची कूद का बहुत बड़ा पुराना खिलाड़ी है, फिर भी मैराथन दौड़ के लिए बिल्कुल उपयुक्त नहीं है।

धन्यवाद।

----------


## uttarakhandi

*रजत जी के इस रूप से मैं अभी तक अनजान था  । 


*





> हमने कब कहा- आपका नाम फंडेमून है? हमारी बातें 'जटिल' और 'भ्रामक' सिर्फ उनके लिए लगती है जो मिल्की-वे के निवासी नहीं हैं।
> 
> अब आते हैं काम की बात पर। अब इतने सालों बाद एक कुण्डली लेकर इस मंच पर आई हो तो अवश्य कोई ज़रूरी बात होगी। ऐसे तो आओगी नहीं। जैसा कि अशोक जी ने बताया जातक 36+ या 66+ का हो सकता है। तो हम यह बता दें कि वर्ष 1950 में ग्रहों की यह स्थिति बन ही नहीं सकती थी, क्योंकि उस समय राहु मीन राशि में था। गणना के अनुसार ग्रहों की यह पंचायत वर्ष 1980 में बनी थी। और बारीकी से यदि देखा जाए तो यह कुंडली 21 से 23 मई 1980 के बीच की है और जन्म समय 11:40 AM से 1:10 PM के बीच का है, क्योंकि मई में ही सूर्य वृष राशि में रहता है और 21 मई से 23 मई के बीच चन्द्रमा सिंह राशि में था तथा सिंह लग्न उपरोक्त दिए गए समय के मध्य था। इस जानकारी से जन्म समय का तो अनुमान हो गया, किन्तु सटीक कुण्डली बना पाना नामुमकिन है। फिर भी इस कुण्डली से जो जानना चाहती हो वो साफ-साफ पूछे बगैर अशोक जी न बता पाएँगे। इसके लिए मिल्की-वे का ही कोई ज्योतिषी चाहिए।
> 
> ध्यान से सुनो- इस जातक की बुद्धि भ्रष्ट है। अहंकारी है। शीघ्र क्रोध आता है। जातक की रुचि खेल-कूद में जन्म से है। अतः जातक लम्बी कूद और ऊँची कूद का बहुत बड़ा पुराना खिलाड़ी है, फिर भी मैराथन दौड़ के लिए बिल्कुल उपयुक्त नहीं है।
> 
> धन्यवाद।

----------


## uttarakhandi

अशोक जी , रजत जी कृपया चर्चा जारी रखें । अब तो उत्सुकता अपने चरम पर है ।

----------


## ashok-

Rajat byanar जी  मैंने कुण्डली बना कर ही बताया हैं ।६६की बात तो मैंने यूही लिखा था । यह कुंडली 21.5.80 time 11.56 am की हैं  । धन्यवाद।

----------


## uttarakhandi

> Rajat byanar जी  मैंने कुण्डली बना कर ही बताया हैं ।६६की बात तो मैंने यूही लिखा था । यह कुंडली 21.5.80 time 11.56 am की हैं  । धन्यवाद।


हे भगवान , कुंडली कितने राज़ समेटे होती है ।

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> अशोक जी , रजत जी कृपया चर्चा जारी रखें । अब तो उत्सुकता अपने चरम पर है ।


इस सूत्र पर चर्चा खत्म हुई। हमने अपना फलादेश कर दिया और सूत्र लेखक ने पढ़ भी लिया।

----------


## FundayMoon

> FundayMoon जी आपके दिए हुए कुंडली अनुसार जातक की ३६ + की उम्र होगी या ६६ + की उम्र होगी | इनके जन्म स्थान के पास कुआँ होगा | इनके सर के सामने के हिस्से में बाल कम होगे यानि कपाल का हिस्सा चौड़ा होगा | वैवाहिक जीवन अच्छा नही होगा| इनके मकान में दो या तीन परिवार एक साथ होगे या joint फैमली होगे | घर के सामने वाला रास्ता पूर्व से पश्चिम की ओर होगा |
> पहले ऊपर लिखे बातो के बारे में बताये फिर आगे बताता हूँ | धन्यवाद |


अशोक जी, मैं रजत जी की जन्म समय की गणना के साथ जाना चाहूँगी क्योंकि जातक की उम्र ६६+ नहीं है। 
कुआँ और कपाल और घर के विषय में कोई जानकारी नहीं है।

----------


## FundayMoon

"हमारी बातें 'जटिल' और 'भ्रामक' सिर्फ उनके लिए लगती है जो मिल्की-वे के निवासी नहीं हैं।" - रजत जी,  कृपया "मिल्की-वे के निवासी" का तात्पर्य स्पष्ट करें। 
मैं आपकी जन्म-समय की गणना को ठीक मानकर आगे बढ़ना चाहती हूँ। 


आपने कहा की "जातक की बुद्धि भ्रष्ट है। अहंकारी है। शीघ्र क्रोध आता है।" - क्या जागत "प्रतिष्ठा" का पात्र नहीं है? क्या इसमें कोई गुण भी है अथवा यह जागत केवल "नकारात्मक" अभिलक्षणों का ही वाहक है। 


मेरी रूचि भाव स्थान में इन ५ ग्रहों की युति के प्रभाव में है और १०वें भाव में सूर्य-बुद्ध के युति के प्रभाव में ज्यादा है। केन्द्र में बृहस्पति की उपस्थिति कितना प्रभावशाली है?




> हमने कब कहा- आपका नाम फंडेमून है? हमारी बातें 'जटिल' और 'भ्रामक' सिर्फ उनके लिए लगती है जो मिल्की-वे के निवासी नहीं हैं।
> 
> अब आते हैं काम की बात पर। अब इतने सालों बाद एक कुण्डली लेकर इस मंच पर आई हो तो अवश्य कोई ज़रूरी बात होगी। ऐसे तो आओगी नहीं। जैसा कि अशोक जी ने बताया जातक 36+ या 66+ का हो सकता है। तो हम यह बता दें कि वर्ष 1950 में ग्रहों की यह स्थिति बन ही नहीं सकती थी, क्योंकि उस समय राहु मीन राशि में था। गणना के अनुसार ग्रहों की यह पंचायत वर्ष 1980 में बनी थी। और बारीकी से यदि देखा जाए तो यह कुंडली 21 से 23 मई 1980 के बीच की है और जन्म समय 11:40 AM से 1:10 PM के बीच का है, क्योंकि मई में ही सूर्य वृष राशि में रहता है और 21 मई से 23 मई के बीच चन्द्रमा सिंह राशि में था तथा सिंह लग्न उपरोक्त दिए गए समय के मध्य था। इस जानकारी से जन्म समय का तो अनुमान हो गया, किन्तु सटीक कुण्डली बना पाना नामुमकिन है। फिर भी इस कुण्डली से जो जानना चाहती हो वो साफ-साफ पूछे बगैर अशोक जी न बता पाएँगे। इसके लिए मिल्की-वे का ही कोई ज्योतिषी चाहिए।
> 
> ध्यान से सुनो- इस जातक की बुद्धि भ्रष्ट है। अहंकारी है। शीघ्र क्रोध आता है। जातक की रुचि खेल-कूद में जन्म से है। अतः जातक लम्बी कूद और ऊँची कूद का बहुत बड़ा पुराना खिलाड़ी है, फिर भी मैराथन दौड़ के लिए बिल्कुल उपयुक्त नहीं है।
> 
> धन्यवाद।

----------


## FundayMoon

क्या आप इनकी career और financial status के विषय में कुछ टिप्पणी कर सकते हैं? क्या यह व्यक्ति आदर-सम्मान के योग्य है? 
जैसा की आपने कहा की यह जातक भ्रष्ट बुद्धि वाला शीघ्र क्रोधी तथा अहँकारी है - क्या इस जागत में सद्गुणों का अभाव है?

आपके टिप्पणी की प्रतिक्षा है। 


धन्यवाद!

----------

